# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Halim Spahia - nacionalist i pavdekshem

## DYDRINAS

*Kundërshtimi i Halil Spahisë përballë Titos*

Në konferencën e Këshillave Popullore të Kosovës që zhvilloi punimet më 19-24 mars 1945 në Prishtinë (në Sallën e Gjimnazit), ku merrnin pjesë 400 delegatë shqiptarë nga mbarë Kosova, edhe pse ishin të rrethuar dhe të kërcënuar nga forca të mëdha partizanoçetnike dhe të OZNA-s, Halim Spahia iu kundërvu energjikisht aneksimit të Kosovës dhe të trevave tjera shqiptare nga Jugosllavia e AVNOJ-it. Njëherit ishte kategorik me kërkesën për ndalimin e kthimit të kolonistëve serbomalazezë në Kosovë, të cilët kishin grabitur tokat e shqiptarëve autoktonë gjatë sundimit të Mbretërisë së SKS nëpërmes të kolonizimit dhe të "Reformës agrare". Për këtë arriti që aty të bindë me fakte shumicën dërrmuese të delegatëve, që iu bashkangjitën këtyre kërkesave decidive të Halim Spahisë.

Njëherit, në Delegacionin e parë të shqiptarëve të Kosovës, i cili shkoi në Beograd te J.B.Titoja më 4 prill 1945, merrte pjesë edhe Halim Spahia. Ai shprehu haptas mospajtimin dhe kundërshtoi vendosmërisht me fakte aneksimin e Kosovës nga Jugosllavia dhe hyrjen e Kosovës në Serbinë Federale, duke kërkuar njëherit mbetjen e saj në përbërje të Shqipërisë etnike. Ai këtu në zemër të Serbisë, në prezencën e J.B.Titos dhe të udhëheqësve më të lartë jugosllavë e të Serbisë, kërkoi përfilljen e të së drejtës për vetëvendosje të shqiptarëve të garantuar me Kartën e Atlantikut dhe Rezolutën e Konferencës së Bujanit, për realizimin e të cilës ishte garante edhe Jugosllavia e Re, pra kërkoi bashkimin e pjesës së ndarë me Amen e tyre.

*Pergjigje të rrepta të Halim Spahisë*

Pas arsyetimit të J.B.Titos "Se ishin marrë vesh (J.B.Tito) me Enver Hoxhën që për shkak të rrezikut që do t'u kanosej fryteve të LNÇ nga reaksioni shqiptar në Kosovë dhe Shqipërinë Veriore, të mbetet përkohësisht Kosova në përbërje të Jugosllavisë së Re". Atëherë, Halim Spahia parashtroi kërkesën për krijimin e një Republike të veçantë unike për shqiptarët e mbetur në Jugosllavi. Mirëpo edhe kjo kërkesë hasi në kundërshtim të J.B.Titos dhe të udhëheqësisë më të lartë Jugosllave e të Serbisë, me motivacion se shqiptarët nuk kanë të drejtë që të kenë republikën e tyre në Jugosllavi, pasi nuk janë komb, por pakicë kombëtare. Pas këtyre replikave të rrepta të Halim Spahisë me udhëheqësinë në të lartë Jugosllave e të Serbisë, ky e lëshoi këtë takim, duke deklaruar në dalje publikisht para tërë asaj turme që priste para rezidencës, rezultatet e këtij takimi historik për ardhmërinë e Kosovës, me këto fjalë: "Po ju njoftoi se prej sot e pati Kosova, sepse ajo është shitur". Kryetari i Delegacionit të shqiptarëve të Kosovës, renegati Mehmet Hoxha, u mundua që të bind Halim Spahinë për të shkuar bashkarisht në Presidiumin e Serbisë që të nënshkruajnë hyrjen e Kosovës në Serbinë Federale. Mirëpo, Halim Spahia pa u hamendur, iu drejtua anëtarëve të delegacionit që gjendeshin aty me këto fjalë: "Ne erdhëm te J.B. Titoja që t'i parashtrojmë kërkesat tona decidive që nuk u morën në shqyrtim dhe nuk kemi pse të shkojmë në Presidiumin e Serbisë, apo gjetiu në Beograd. Ejani burra të shkojmë sa më parë në Kosovën tonë, se na presin punë të mëdha dhe tejet urgjente për ardhmërinë e kombit tonë". (Nga deklarata e anëtarëve të Delegacionit: Qamil Luzha, Vesel Rexhepi dhe Ukë Sejdi Grabanica).


*Halim Spahia nuk gjeti përkrahjen e Enver Hoxhës*

Menjiherë pas largimit nga rezidenca e J.B.Titos, Halim Spahia, së bashkut me Qamil Luzhën, vajtën në Ambasadën e Shqipërisë në Beograd, ku bisedoi haptas me Ambasadorin e atëhershëm të Shqipërisë- Hysni Kapon, Ramadan Çitakun (Atashe Ushtarak) dhe Vasil Konomin (Sekretarin e Parë të Ambasadës Shqiptare në Beograd). Ambasadori Hysni Kapo më këtë rast i tha Halim Spahisë: "Halim, pse kërkoni të bashkoheni me ne, kur Shqipëria së shpejti po hyn në përbërje të Jugosllavisë së Re si Republikë e Shtatë". Me këtë rast, Halim Spahia reagoi shpejt dhe shumë ashpër me këto fjalë: "Shiqo Hysni Kapo, së parit të bashkohemi të gjithë shqiptarët në një Shqipëri unike, dhe pastaj të shkojmë ku të shkojmë bashkarisht e jo kurrsesi kështu të coptuar". Në të kthyer nga Beogradi në Gjakovë e Prizren, ku kishte takime sekrete me anëtarët e KQ të LNDSH dhe patriotë të njohur, udhëtoi për në Tiranë për t'u takuar me Enver Hoxhën (me të cilin njihej mirë qysh më herët). Në këtë takim me Enver Hoxhën, në prezencën edhe të sllavomaqedonit Koçi Xoxe, kërkoi përkrahjen e Enver Hoxhes për këtë çështje me rëndësi jetike për ardhmërinë e Kosovës dhe të kombit shqiptar, por pa dobi, pasi nuk gjeti mirëkuptim dhe as mbështetje të duhur.

Deklaratën me shkrim e Zylfi Sali Lamit, shefit të SEMP-it për Qarkun e Kukësit: "Në muajin qershor 1945, erdhën në Kukës Shefi i OZN-ës për Kosovën Çedo Mijoviq e Nazmi Kursani dhe kërkuan që ta arrestoja dhe t'ua dorëzoja Halim Spahinë, që ato ditë ishte në Kukës. Sipas tyre, "do të gjykohej se paska krijuar një organizatë kundërshtare ndaj Shtetit. Unë nuk pranova që ta arrestoja Halim Spahinë dhe as nuk lejoja, sepse është shtetas shqiptar e nuk mundet të lejohet pa marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Ata u zemëruan pa masë dhe thanë që edhe këtë do ta bëjmë. Pas 2-3 ditësh erdhi telegrami i shifër me firmën e Koçi Xoxes-ish Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme, ku urdhëronte arrestimin e dorëzimin e Halim Spahisë jugosllavëve të OZN-ës në Prizren...".

*Historia e panjohur e "Lëvizja Nacional Demokratike Shqiptare" (4)*


Derisa qëndroi në Tiranë, Halim Spahia pati edhe disa takime oficiale me diplomatët e shquar dhe ushtarakë perendimorë, të cilëve iu parashtroi situatën e rëndë të popullsisë autoktone shqiptare që ishte krijuar nga terori sllavokomunist ndaj popullsisë autoktone në Kosovë dhe trevat tjera shqiptare të aneksuara nga Jugosllavia e Re. Më në fund vendosi që për një kohë të qendroi në Kukës, prej nga më lirisht mund të koordinonte veprimtarinë e KQ dhe komiteteve rajonale të LNDSH-së që ishin formuar qysh me kohë në shumë qendra të Kosovës. Mirëpo, gjatë qëndrimit në Kukës ku e kishte shtëpinë dhe familjen e vet, erdhën për ta arrestuar dy oficerë të OZN-ës nga Jugosllavia: Çedo Mijoviqi dhe Nazmi Kursani, mirëpo nuk ia arritën, pasi Shefi i Seksionit të Mbrojtjes së Popullit Zylfi Sali Lami, nuk lejoi burgosjen e Halim Spahisë në Kukës. Përkundrazi, Ky në ndërkohë e informoi personalisht Halim Spahinë për këtë kërkesë të OZN-ës jugosllave, duke e këshilluar që të arratisej, të cilin propozim e rrefuzoi kategorikisht.

*Pushkatimi i Halim Spahisë nga jugosllavët*

Në Deklaratën e lëshuar me shkrim dhe të verifikuar të Zylfi Sali Lamit, Shefit të SEMP-it (Shef i Seksionit të Mbrojtjes së Popullit) për Qarkun e Kukësit, thuhet: "Në muajin qershor 1945, erdhën në Kukës Shefi i OZN-es për Kosovën Çedo Mijoviq e Nazmi Kursani dhe kërkuan që ta arrestoja dhe t'ua dorëzoja Halim Spahinë, që ato ditë ishte në Kukës. Sipas tyre, "do të gjykohej se paska krijuar një organizatë kundërshtare ndaj Shtetit. Une nuk pranova që ta arrestoja Halim Spahinë dhe as nuk lejoja, sepse është shtetas shqiptar e nuk mundet të lejohet pa marrëveshje ndërkombëtare. Ata u zemëruan pamasë dhe thanë që edhe këtë do ta bëjmë. Pas 2-3 ditësh erdhi telegrami i shifër me firmën e Koçi Xoxes ish-Ministër i Punëve të Brendshme, ku urdhëronte arrestimin e dorëzimin e Halim Spahisë jugosllavëve të OZN-ës në Prizren. Përseri e takova Halim Spahinë dhe i them se kishte ardhur urdhër për arrestimin nga Tirana dhe dorëzimit tek jugosllavët. I thashë edhe një herë: "Mendoj të mos e bëj këtë e t'i them Qeverisë së Tiranës e jugosllavëve se po e kërkoj, por nuk po e gjejmë". Halimi përsëri nuk pranoi, duke besuar se nuk kishin ç't'i bënin. Erdhën përseri të njëjtit persona, duke konfirmuar se kemi marrë aprovim nga Qeveria Shqiptare. Duke mos besuar për veprimet e tyre, duke dyshuar se mund të ma vritnin rrugës e për të parë se ku bazoheshin me arrestimin e tij, u vura si kusht që ta shoqëroj vetë deri në Prizren e të njihemi me faktet. Ata u detyruan t'i pranojnë kushtet. Bashkë me makinën e tyre (veturën), unë dhe Halimi shkuam në Prizren, në OZN-a. Hypja në makinë u bë para dyqanit të tij, në qendër të qytetit të Kukësit dhe i palidhur, i lirë. Në OZN-a pashë se "prova" të tyre ishin me dhjetëra të arrestuar, të torturuar barbarisht e të gjakosur. Këta do të paraqiteshin si organizatë që drejtonte Halim Spahia. U thashë se këto janë "prova "huri", dhe u largova prej këtyre kriminelëve. E pashë se Halimi do të përfundonte keq, ashtu siç ndodhi në të vërtetë. Më erdhi keq që nuk arrita t'ia mbushja mendjen e ta shpëtoja këtë patriot e figurë të shquar për Kosovën, Kukësin e Shqipërinë.

Këto ndeshje të mia me jugosllavët e nxorën kokën më vonë. Në vitin 1946, pasi ishte pushkatuar Halim Spahia nga jugosllavët, një ndër akuzat e Koçi Xoxes (Sigurimit jugosllav) për mua, ishte edhe ky rast i Halim Spahisë. (Nazmi Kursani më patë thënë "Na nxore shumë pengesa për Halimin"). Unë u nxora nga puna në lirim (u përjashtova) në moshën 24 vjeçare dhe u vura në ndekje të Sigurimit (Koçi Xoxes) me qëllim që të likujdohesha fizikisht. Se si shpëtova, kjo është një çështje tjetër më vete".

Kjo është historia të merrem me Halim Spahinë. Një histori e dhimbshme por krenare. I këshilloj fëmijët e tij të luftojnë gjithë jetën si patriot për çështjen shqiptare".

Tiranë, më 2 gusht, 1994.
Zylfi Sali Lami
D.V.

----------

